# SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?



## UwesersterTeich (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zum o. g. Skimmer. Leider widersprechen sich hier
meine Internetrecherchen mit den Werbeaussagen 
Bei den einen ist das Teil Super - bei anderen schwimmt er ständig auf oder verstopft nach kurzer Zeit. Ich bin also reichlich verunsichert!
Auf meinem Teich sammelt sich viel Rapsblüte. Einen großen Teil konnte ich mit dem Kescher entfernen. Dies muss ich aber ständig machen und kriege eben nicht alles weg. 
Habe ich einen preiswerte und funktionierende Alternative? 

Danke und herzliche Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## Trautchen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo Uwe, 

ich habe mir den Skimmer auch kürzlich zugelegt. 
In der Nähe stehen Kastanien und __ Eichen und so hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit den Blüten.
Der Skimmer leistet wirklich gute Dienste, die Oberfläche ist fast ständig frei. Allerdings entleere ich auch täglich den Korb, was aber ganz einfach geht und mir lieber als diese ewige Kescherei ist.
Allerdings muß man ihn wirklich regelmäßig entleeren, sonst verstopft er tatsächlich recht schnell.
Ein ständiges aufschwimmen konnte ich noch nicht beobachten. 
Also ich finde ihn


----------



## UwesersterTeich (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*



Trautchen schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ...
> In der Nähe stehen Kastanien und __ Eichen und so hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit den Blüten.
> ...



Hallo Anke,

danke für Deine Meinung und Deine Erfahrung.

Du schreibst oben von Blüten - ich habe aber speziell ein Problem mit dem gelben Niederschlag der Rapsblüte (Blütenstaub). Diese hat man zu dieser Zeit bei uns überall; auf Autos, Fensterbänken etc. Würde der Skimmer auch diese feinen Teile filtern können?

Danke und Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## geha (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

...habe jetzt auch einen - also bei mir ist er schon öfters voll (alle Stunde) - aber das liegt halt noch an meinem Wasser da ich einiges an Algenteilchen drin schwimmen habe - aber ich denke wenn er den grobsten Dreck weg hat - läuft er ganz gut...

Gruß Georg


----------



## geha (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

p.s. Feine Teilchen - definitiv ja ich denke dafür ist er am Besten geeignet


----------



## Cleud (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch recht zufrieden mit dem SwimSkim. Die Rapspollen fischt er bei uns fleissig ab, will dafür in der "Hochsaison" aber einmal pro Tag gereinigt werden. 
Dauert aber nicht lang, und dann gehts gleich weiter...
Einmal hab ichs vergessen, da hat er sich irgendwann abgeschaltet :shock
Er kann aber das keschern nicht komplett ersetzen...

Hatte meinen im Internethandel bestellt, da kam er auch noch ein paar Euro günstiger als im Handel 

LG
Claudia


----------



## Trautchen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Also der Packung liegen ja zwei Filterschwämme (grob/mittel) bei, wenn Du den feineren nimmst, dann dürfte da nix mehr durchgehen.
Nur halt öfter mal reinigen.

Und ich habe seit dem nicht mehr gekeschert!!!!  

@ claudia  dto.


----------



## UwesersterTeich (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Also,

dann mal Dank an Alle!

Ich werde mir so ein Teil holen und mal testen :beeten

Bis dann und herzliche Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## zickenkind (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo Uwe,

schaust Du hier:   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16786/page-3

73 Michael


----------



## zickenkind (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo,

so sieht es aus wenn mein SwimSkim Pause macht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_KW5GGPoVM

Der Ton ist nicht so toll, wer ihn nicht mag dreht eifach leiser......

Wie Ihr seht immer im Einsatz  


Reiche noch einen Film nach, der Upload dauert ein wenig länger. Also Morgen noch mal nachschauen...


73 Michael


----------



## zickenkind (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Wie versprochen der 2`te Teil, ist etwas länger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzj60pA5BFE

73 Michael


----------



## lucent01 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Ich bin geteilter Meinung, da ich den Skimmer nunmehr im dritten Jahr im Einsatz hatte.

Ja, er holt bei meinen 25qm richtig was raus. Auf der anderen Seite mußte ich ihn bei der Pollen- und Algenblüte z.T. 2x am Tag sauber machen. Das war nervig!

Was ich auch unangenehm fand, war das fixieren im Wasser an der richtigen Stelle (Hauptwindrichtung). Durch seinen "Jetantrieb" hat er Anfangs gemacht was erwollte. Mit zwei Schnüren und dem zwischen zwei Pflanztöpfen fixierten Stromkabel ging es dann.

Ich baue meinen übrigens gerade um: der Schwamm und die Pumpe kommen raus (Pumpe=Ersatzteil für meine baugleiche Sprudelsteinpumpe) und dafür kommt eine 1" Schlauchtülle unten dran. Der Schlauch kommt dann an meine Teichpumpe und so gelangt auch der feine Deck direkt in meinen Filter.

Ich erhoffe mir davon längere Standzeiten beim Skimmer.

In den 2 vorhergehenden Jahren ist mein Skimmer übrigens auch ca. 4-5x aufgeschwommen. Pasiert wenn die Klappe aufschwimmt und die Pumpe dann den Filterraum leerpumpt.

Grüße
Lucent


----------



## bodo61 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo Micha,
sieht so aus als bräuchtest du den Skimmer nie reinigen, übernehmen ja deine Fische. Clever, spartst auch noch Futter.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo Michael,

ist ja niedlich


----------



## geha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Wie versprochen der 2`te Teil, ist etwas länger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzj60pA5BFE
> 
> 73 Michael



Hi Michael

sind die gierig  da must du ja nie den Skimmer leeren 

Ich habe aus meinem nun den feinen Filter raus und einen aus Böschungsmatte zurecht geschnitten - geht wirklich gut...

Gruß Georg


----------



## zickenkind (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo @ all,

muss mal noch einen Nachtrag machen, bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin nen Film zu machen und die Kammera in der Hand hatte war schon fast alles an Futter verschwunden.
Ja die sind sehr gierig und so manches mal spritzt dort das Wasser. Sie haben auch schnell gelernt wo die Klappe ist, wird teilweise auch direkt nach gesucht. Zum Glück ist aber bis jetzt auch noch keine Verletzung bei diesen Aktionen aufgetreten, :beeten. Heute Nacht haben sie es aber auch Übertrieben, haben es geschafft den Filterschwamm fast aus dem Skimmer zu befördern. Ja so hat man(n) immer was zu tun.

73 Michael


----------



## zeppi01 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Zum einen habe ich auch einen und der versieht seinen Dienst Top 

Das mit den Fischen ist auch ganz nett, meine sind kleiner, gierig und landen dann schonmal im Skimmer.


----------



## Cleud (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo!

Bei unserem SwimSkim sehen jetzt die Original-Filter langsam nicht mehr so schön aus. 
Also wollte ich online neue bestellen. Gar nicht so einfach, findet man (oder zumindest ich  ) kaum.

Habe dann welche bestellt, und heute die Enttäuschung:
die sind so dünn und grob, da kann man durch Zeitung lesen :shock
Keine Chance, dass die Pollen oder ähnliches Kleinzeug auffangen. Sogar unsere "verbrauchten" Filter sehen da besser aus... 

Auf der Rechnung steht OASE Ersatzfilter, ist aber keine "Originalverpackung" bei. Kann ich das einfach reklamieren? Befürchte bei Reklamation Ärger, weil wer schon Oase draufschreibt, und dann nicht Oase schickt...  

Kennt Ihr einen empfehlenswerten OnlineShop, wo man (gute) Ersatzfilter für den SwimSkim kaufen kann?

LG
Claudia


----------



## zickenkind (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo Claudia,

würde in ein Zoogeschäft gehen, Filtermatte in der Stärke wie Du sie brauchst kaufen und selber zuschneiden. Spart Ärger und ist mit Sicherheit auf die dauer günstiger. Schau mal weiter vorne in den Beiträgen, habe ich auch so gemacht und klappt PRIMA.


----------



## lucent01 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

...Du mußt nur aufpassen das Du Filterschaum in der richtigen Stärke/Dicke bekommst.

Online und in den Zoofachgeschäften meines Vertrauens haben ich minimal 2cm starke Matten gefunden.

Der O..se Filterschaum ist aber dünner! Durch die höheren Ersatzmatten stand der Kunststoffeinsatz höher und dadurch wurde die Schwimmklappe mehrfach hochgedrückt. Mit den bekannten Folgen: die eingebaute Pumpe pumpte den Skimmerinnenraum leer und der Skimmer schwamm auf...

Grüße
Lucent


----------



## zickenkind (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25: Okay oder Müll?*

Hallo @ all,

mit der Stärke der Filtermatte ist es nicht so einfach, ihn in der Originalgröße zu bekommen. Aber wenn man den Link unter Beitrag Nr. 9 mal folgt, geht es auch komplett ohne Filterkorb und das funzt echt gut.


----------

